# Red water



## Swingstar6 (Aug 11, 2003)

Im posting a message for a friend. HE is my neighbor here at college andset up a 40 gal a few weeks ago. He was cycling with some smaller fish and the water was cloudy but started to come around. Recently he did a 5 gal water change including the chlorine nuetralizer and everything. then next morning he woke up to find his tank a dark red. Like rust red. I was woundering if it was possibly the water we have hear at West virginia university in morgantown. I would think we have well water here not city water but im not sure. If someone could shed some light on this it would be a big help. OH, and the few fish, tiger barbs pleco and some kinda catfish all seem to be doing fine in the red water. thanks


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

are you sure it wasn't a fraternity prank?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

any wood in the tank?


----------

